# PLS-Panel?



## Necthor (30. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen,

hab ich es richtig gelesen, dass es eine neue Panel Version gibt!?
Wie es aussieht ist es bereits auf dem Markt.
Ist das eine Weiterentwicklung einer bestehenden Panel Sorte oder etwas völlig neues?
Ist es gaming tauglich?
Hat es viell. schon jmd getestet?

Asus PB278Q: Erster 27-Zoll-Monitor mit PLS-Panel im Portfolio [Update]


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2017)

PLS gibt es schon länger.
Das ist einfach nur die IPS Variante von Samsung, so wie AHVA die IPS Variante von AU Optronics ist.


----------



## Pinhead (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo.

PLS sind IPS Panele die von Samsung produziert werden und als Weiterentwicklung von IPS verkauft werden.Gibt es schon seit 2011,glaub ich.
Gruss


----------

